

Show HN: Major Rebuild FreeSurveyCreator.com - filvdg

We Launched the rebuild of freesurveycreator.com today<p>History :
FreeSurveyCreator.com was started by @WillEWallace as a side project with good base traction but he could not find the time to continue to develop it
We took over the service and relaunching today
Major changes :
- Rewrite from Ruby to PHP
- Moved from Heroko to Google App engine (My first project here)
- Restructured the datamodel to accommodate future evolutions
- updated id from nrs to hashes for better privacy<p>Feel free to provide feedback or ask any questions
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freesurveycreator.com<p>(my background is 15Y PHP + 8Y ops at ISP currently Marketing consultant)
======
meekins
Looks handy. However how do you differentiate from dozens of alternatives on
the market already?

Also, running your web pages through a proofreader might be helpful to give a
more professional impression. While small typos on a FAQ page might seem like
a non-issue they do count.

------
filvdg
Original launch announcement
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131650)

